# Gespeichertes WLAN-Passwort löschen



## luigied (3. Juni 2010)

Hi Leute,

für einen WLAN-Sicherheitsvortrag an meiner Uni will ich eine kleine Demonstartion eines WEP-Hacks durchführen. (Ja, ich habe die Erlaubniss unseres Rechenzentrums, da das WEP-Netz nur noch mal für mich ausgestrahlt wird )

Dabei habe ich vor mit einem Laptop im Netz als authorisierter Nutzer online zu sein und mit einem 2. Laptop Angreifer zu spielen und zu versuchen das WEP-Passowrt zu cracken. 

Problem: Der 2. Laptop muss unauthorisiert sein.  Deshalb meine Frage: Wie kann ich ein lokal gespeichertes WLAN-Passwort löschen? 

OS: Windows 7


----------

